# ADT Home Security Special for Forum members



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm offering a special promotion for forum members. $100 off initial investment (we can get you started for as little as $99) and or special discounts on additional equipment. I'm a 3rd generation Pensacola man, our company is a LOCALLY Owned ADT Dealer. I'll treat you right and take good care of you. Feel free to call anytime with questions. Office 850-477-5054 ext 1, cell 850-418-4046


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Bump for David. He just installed an alarm system at my house and did a very good job. Good guy to deal with and went out of his way to answer my questions.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

What about destin?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comment. Yes we can handle Destin. Call anytime. 477-5054 ext 1.


----------



## joesammark (Jul 9, 2012)

I had gone through the post, With the developments of state of the art technologies, we have plenty of hi-technology options for protecting our home. Many latest equipments are available for home security in market and also through online also. What is the maximum period for discount offers for home security,Is there any special offers will you provide for forum members. Please provide some more attachments about the topic for view detail information.

home security Tampa Bay 
home security system Tampa Bay


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What about a system already installed, just ran out a couple days ago, I am still connected, but have only so long to renew. Any discount on service only?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Joesammark: We dont offer service in the Tampa area.

Jaster: Call me I need to know what type of equipment you have. 477-5054 x 1


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

FLbeachbum said:


> I'm offering a special promotion for forum members. $100 off initial investment (we can get you started for as little as $99) and or special discounts on additional equipment. I'm a 3rd generation Pensacola man, our company is a LOCALLY Owned ADT Dealer. I'll treat you right and take good care of you. Feel free to call anytime with questions. Office 850-477-5054 ext 1, cell 850-418-4046


Bump for a nice guy!


----------

